# Difficulty getting sound working



## TheBiasBlade (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I switched to FreeBSD from Ubuntu recently, and I've been following the handbook in an attempt to get sound working, but nothing seems to work. My mixer levels are up, and kldload says: snd_hda: can't open file exists. Below are my outputs, and my machine is a Lenovo T400 Thinkpad.


```
FreeBSD BSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Won't load:

```
kldload snd_hda
kldload: can't load snd_hda: File exists
```

snd_driver loads, and gives me the following:

```
BSD# kldload snd_driver
BSD# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Front Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog)> (play/rec)
```

`pciconf -lv` gives me:

```
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x20f217aa chip=0x293e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```


Mixer Values:

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```

hw.snd `sysctl` tree:

```
BSD# sysctl hw.snd
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
```

The dev.pcm `sysctl` tree:

```
BSD# sysctl dev.pcm
dev.pcm.0.%desc: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Front Analog)
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=22,24
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.%desc: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog)
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=26,29
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
```

Additional `dmesg` output from pcm & hda:

```
BSD% dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Front Analog)> at nid 22 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog)> at nid 26 and 29 on hdaa0
BSD% dmesg | grep hda
hdac0: <Intel 82801I HDA Controller> mem 0xfc020000-0xfc023fff irq 17 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Front Analog)> at nid 22 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog)> at nid 26 and 29 on hdaa0
unknown: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 2 on hdacc0 (no driver attached)
```


Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2014)

Plug in headphones and you'll hear it:

```
BSD# cat /dev/sndstat
 Installed devices:
 pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Front Analog)> (play/rec) default
 pcm1: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog)> (play/rec)
```

That says sound is going to the "front" jacks, probably the only ones on a notebook.

To use the Internal Analog jacks, use `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`, or modify /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
```


----------



## TheBiasBlade (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow! It works... I can't believe it was that simple. Thanks!


----------



## existentiallyours (Aug 12, 2015)

No sound Lenovo T400, here's my `dmesg`

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2015 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.2-RC3 #0 r286391: Thu Aug  6 23:08:54 UTC 2015
  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU  P8400  @ 2.26GHz (2261.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x1067a  Family=0x6  Model=0x17  Stepping=10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc08e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,XSAVE,OSXSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  VT-x: HLT,PAUSE
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3996000256 (3810 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-7V  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Pm1aControlBlock: 16/32 (20150515/tbfadt-644)
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Invalid length for FADT/Pm1aControlBlock: 32, using default 16 (20150515/tbfadt-725)
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-7V> on motherboard
CPU0: local APIC error 0x40
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x11, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xf4400000-0xf47fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 32764k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf4200000-0xf42fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 3.0 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.4.2> port 0x1820-0x183f mem 0xfc000000-0xfc01ffff,0xfc024000-0xfc024fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:24:7e:6d:a3:6c
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 20 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 22 at device 26.2 on pci0
usbus2 on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfc225c00-0xfc225fff irq 23 at device 26.7 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801I HDA Controller> mem 0xfc020000-0xfc023fff irq 17 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 21 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
iwn0: <Intel WiFi Link 5100> mem 0xf4300000-0xf4301fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 23 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci13: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
uhci3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus4 on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18c0-0x18df irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus5 on uhci4
uhci5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18e0-0x18ff irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus6 on uhci5
ehci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfc226000-0xfc2263ff irq 19 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7 on ehci1
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci21: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
cbb0: <RF5C476 PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xf4800000-0xf4800fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci21
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
pci21: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel ICH9M AHCI SATA controller> port 0x1818-0x181f,0x180c-0x180f,0x1810-0x1817,0x1808-0x180b,0x1c00-0x1c1f mem 0xfc225000-0xfc2257ff irq 16 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> port 0x100-0x107 on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> port 0x100-0x107 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xd0000-0xd0fff,0xd1000-0xd1fff,0xd2000-0xd2fff,0xde000-0xdf7ff,0xe0000-0xeffff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: hdaa_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (26) in association 1! Disabling association.
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Analog/3.1 Mic)> at nid 24,29 on hdaa0
unknown: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 2 on hdacc0 (no driver attached)
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen7.1: <Intel> at usbus7
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
battery0: critically low charge!
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <HITACHI HTS722016K9SA00 DCDZC75A> ATA8-ACS SATA 1.x device
ada0: Serial Number 090112DP1D70DGGZG7KT
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 152627MB (312581808 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
cd0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-U20N HX12> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number M1297I64300
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x08ff> at usbus1
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:65:38:69:d0
wlan0: link state changed to UP
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: <Mobile Intel\M-B\M-. GM45 Express Chipset> on vgapci0
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
iicbus2: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb1 addr 0x0
iic2: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus2
iic3: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus3
iicbus4: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb2 addr 0x0
iic4: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus4
iic5: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus5
iicbus6: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb3 addr 0x0
iic6: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus6
iic7: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus7
iicbus8: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb4 addr 0x0
iic8: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus8
iic9: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus9
iicbus10: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb5 addr 0x0
iic10: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus10
iic11: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus11
iicbus12: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb6 addr 0x0
iic12: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus12
iic13: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus13
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: taking over the fictitious range 0xd0000000-0xe0000000
info: [drm] Connector LVDS-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.modes.LVDS-1
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-3: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-3
info: [drm]  - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
fbd0 on drmn0
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for drmn0 on minor 0
pid 960 (lxpanel), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
pid 1019 (lxpanel), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
pid 1025 (lxpanel), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
root@task:~ # kldload snd_hda
kldload: can't load snd_hda: module already loaded or in kernel
root@task:~ # snd_driver
snd_driver: Command not found.
root@task:~ # pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x20e017aa chip=0x2a408086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x20e417aa chip=0x2a428086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:   class=0x038000 card=0x20e417aa chip=0x2a438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'
  class  = display
none0@pci0:0:3:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x20e617aa chip=0x2a448086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset MEI Controller'
  class  = simple comms
em0@pci0:0:25:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x20ee17aa chip=0x10bf8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82567LF Gigabit Network Connection'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29378086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29388086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29398086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x20f117aa chip=0x293c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x20f217aa chip=0x293e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x20f317aa chip=0x29408086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:   class=0x060400 card=0x20f317aa chip=0x29428086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:   class=0x060400 card=0x20f317aa chip=0x29468086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:4:   class=0x060400 card=0x20f317aa chip=0x29488086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29348086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29358086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x20f017aa chip=0x29368086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x20f117aa chip=0x293a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
pcib5@pci0:0:30:0:   class=0x060401 card=0x20f417aa chip=0x24488086 rev=0x93 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x20f617aa chip=0x29198086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'ICH9M LPC Interface Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x010601 card=0x20f817aa chip=0x29298086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x20f917aa chip=0x29308086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = SMBus
iwn0@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x12118086 chip=0x42378086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection'
  class  = network
cbb0@pci0:21:0:0:   class=0x060700 card=0x20c617aa chip=0x04761180 rev=0xba hdr=0x02
  vendor  = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
  device  = 'RL5c476 II'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-CardBus
none2@pci0:21:0:1:   class=0x0c0010 card=0x20c717aa chip=0x08321180 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
  device  = 'R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = FireWire
root@task:~ # cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Analog/3.1 Mic)> (rec) default
root@task:~ # cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Analog/3.1 Mic)> (rec) default
root@task:~ # cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Analog/3.1 Mic)> (rec) default
```
Any help is greatly apreciated. I was able to get all working except sound, even wifi.


----------



## shepper (Aug 12, 2015)

existentiallyours said:


> pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Analog/3.1 Mic)> at nid 24,29 on hdaa0
> unknown: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 2 on hdacc0 (no driver attached)



For some reason only the Mic is being recognized.
In this link and the above post pcm0 gets nid 22 and 24 and pcm1 gets nid 26 and 29.  If your goal is to help debug 10.2RC3, I would file a bug report since it appears to work fine in 10.1.  If you need working sound right away, I would install 10.1


----------



## existentiallyours (Aug 12, 2015)

I will file bug report then and wait. Thank you for responding and helping . This will be my first bug report with FreeBSD and I am sure this is the best way to learn and give back .


----------



## shepper (Aug 12, 2015)

I should have included this in my prior post, but here is info, at the bottom of the page on reporting audio bugs.  I think the developers will give this some attention, nobody likes breaking something that previously worked.  Particularly, if it is on a widely used laptop.


----------

